# SWITZERLAND NEXT WEEK



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

We are off for a couple of weeks. Our first stop in our Hymer is Flims/Laax in Switzerland and then onto Soell in Austria for the second week. Whilst we are frequent visitors to Austria, this is our first trip to Switzerland. Does anyone have any useful advice/experience they can pass onto us prior to our departure on Saturday?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I shall be in Switzerland (If all goes according to plan) on Sunday.

I prefer travelling in Switzterland on a Sunday as there are very few trucks on the road and the St Gothard Tunnel is a lot quieter.

If you Hymer is 3500kg or below you will have to buy a vignette for SF40 if you intend to use the motorways. It's very difficult getting around Swizerland this time of the year without using them.

If your Hymer is above 3500kg you will have to pay the HGV tax whether you use the motorways or not. I can't remember the tax off hand but I can look it up if you need it.

Don't forget the GB plate. Switzerland is not in the EU and I've known a few people to be stopped and fined for this infringement. In Switzerland the law is black and white, there's no grey areas.

I don't know which route you plan to take but the direct route is Basel, Zurich, Chur and continue until you see signs for Flims to the right. Don't try to approach Laax, Falera and Flims from the west—the Oberalp pass is closed in winter.

Enjoy your trip.

Don.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi

I can only agree with Don's post. Stay on the motorways. You will still get to see some fair scenery.

look at www.myswitzerland.com - for general motoring info.

When you arrive at the border to purchase your motorway toll, take your "log book" into the office as this shows the weight etc etc. That you pay the right toll.

I am travelling to Lake Garda on 07/01/06. On the Sundays 08th, our route is Strasbourg/Basle/Lucerne/Lugano/Chiasso/Milano/Desenzano

Give us a wave - we have a Rapide sticker in the back!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi 561,

We're taking the NSF sailing Thursday evening from Hull to Zeebrugge and We will be on the same stretch of road as you on Sunday.

On Saturday night we stop at Chalampe which is off the A5 (Karlsruhe -Basel autobahn) junc 65. just over the rhine in France lovely quiet spot beside the river.

We're in a silver Timberland hightop van with a large box on the back. We are going the same way except we carry on down the A1 past Milan, we usually stop at Somaglia west service area which is about 60 ks south of Milan.

At present the weather forecast for the Luzern area on Sunday is scattered snow showers at +1C.

I'll keep a look out for you on the road.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi Don

We aim to be at the French/Swiss border at about 0930 ish. We will be making a coffee stop at Prateln Services, on then as far a Bellinzona services (Movenpick chan - lovely and clean service area) for an ice cream outdoors

Just me and a human this time - the dogs are not with me until later in the year.

I am expecting a trip to Garda every month - to hell with the mileage!

Give us a wave or a toot!

Russell Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi 561

I know Pratein Services (about 5 miles out of Basel on A2) if we are about at that time I'll look out for you.

Safe travelling

Don


----------

